# Boo’s Ear Surgery



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Today, Boo went for a recheck of his ear mass. Unfortunately, yesterday, the mass ruptured again and started bleeding. His vet told me that she did not believe we would see any resolution without removal of the mass.

So, Boo is scheduled to have quick laser surgery next Wednesday. The vet told me she could perform the procedure with a local and a mild sedative (Valium administered 1-2 hours before the procedure). We will have the mass sent to a lab for biopsy, though I was told it is not likely to be malignant.

Please wish Boo well next Wednesday. I hope this resolves things.

He also has workup for his new heart murmur (Stage 2) scheduled on 10/21. So, we have a lot of vet visits this month.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

He’s such a trooper. I’ll be sending him warm wishes on Wednesday


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Hope Boo has a smooth procedure and recovery!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, Poor Boo!!! Feel better young man!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Boo will be in my thoughts... Hoping he recovers quickly! Sending hugs 🥰


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Good Luck Wednesday sweet Boo. Healing wishes from me and Phoenix. 💓


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Sending Boo lots of healing wishes for Wednesday 🌈❤


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo had his presurgery meds about 40 minutes ago. Ok so far. We will be leaving for vet in 15 minutes.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Just left Boo with the vet. They should be doing surgery in about 45 minutes. Vet said she would call about 10 am. Just relaxing at cafe with glass of OJ.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Well wishes in abundance from Toffee to Boo 🥰


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We're thinking of you and Boo, and hoping all is well!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo arrived home about 1 pm. He tolerated his surgery well, according to the vet. She thinks she got the entire mass, which she sent out for a biopsy. Boo has three pink sutures on the top of his left ear. He told me he would have preferred blue, since that is his favorite color. However, I am just happy that he tolerated the procedure. I must say that he was extremely vocal for about 30 minutes after getting home. Fortunately, he is resting now, after peeing and eating 4 cookies.

Sutures don’t come out for two weeks. So he has to wear a donut collar for now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am glad that Boo is back at home, and hope he does well with recovery and no pain.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good boy Boo! Feel better and heal quickly!!! 💕


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Hope Boo has a smooth and quick recovery!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo has been doing well so far. He had a drink and a little bit to eat about an hour ago. I just took him out to potty, and everything looks good. He is back resting on the floor in his big bed. He seems content and not bothered by the stitches.

I think I will have to scale back his birthday celebration, as his stitches are not coming out til the 27th.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear Boo is doing great after his surgery! Feel better soon sweet boy, 🥰


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boo wouldn't mind waiting an extra few days for his birthday celebration!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

So glad Boo’s surgery went well. What a 🌟 Sending tonnes of healing wishes 🌈💐🦋🙏💕☀


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you all for the well wishes. I am happy to report that Boo continues to improve. In fact, he is mostly back to his old self. He is sleeping til 9am each morning too (a welcome improvement). He does not seem to be bothered by the stiches, which is a relief.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy to hear the good news!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

I just read through the whole thread, and am so very thrilled to hear Boo came through it well and seems to be bouncing right back! A very happy birthday 🎂🎉 to the handsome, sweet and resilient boy, Boo!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

So glad to hear he’s feeling his normal self!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m really glad he’s doing well! Every obstacle he overcomes is an inspiration!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

I am happy to report that Boo is sleeping peacefully at 8:20 AM. I even was able to get him to bed by 11:45 PM last night. He has been so good about not bothering his stitches that I am not making him wear a cone/collar anymore. Laser site is healing well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> I am happy to report that Boo is sleeping peacefully at 8:20 AM. I even was able to get him to bed by 11:45 PM last night. He has been so good about not bothering his stitches that I am not making him wear a cone/collar anymore. Laser site is healing well.


Oh Boo! We all love you!!! 💕


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet Boo! Love seeing him resting and comfortable in his bed.


----------



## PinkDaisies (Jan 2, 2021)

Such good news!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo’s vet just called with the biopsy results. Fortunately, they were negative for malignancy. Now, Boo just has to wait 5 more days to get his stiches out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome news!!!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Great news for Boo! Hooray ☀🌈👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Stitches are coming out tomorrow. Hooray!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Yahoo!! How is he feeling?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Yahoo!! How is he feeling?


He seems to be feeling well. He is eating and drinking normally. Also, he is sleeping for a good 8-10 hours at night (so I don't have to wake at 6 am to take him outside lol).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> He seems to be feeling well. He is eating and drinking normally. Also, he is sleeping for a good 8-10 hours at night (so I don't have to wake at 6 am to take him outside lol).


Could you have him have a talk with Kodi?!?! Kodi ALWAYS is our "6AM alarm clock" He'll go back to sleep after, but he HAS to pee at 6. I make all the others get up and pee then too. There is NO WAY I'm getting up again for any of the others! Ducky, who would LIKE to be a late riser, thinks I'm out of my MIND!!!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> Could you have him have a talk with Kodi?!?! Kodi ALWAYS is our "6AM alarm clock" He'll go back to sleep after, but he HAS to pee at 6. I make all the others get up and pee then too. There is NO WAY I'm getting up again for any of the others! Ducky, who would LIKE to be a late riser, thinks I'm out of my MIND!!!


I don't know what happened with Boo. Prior to the surgery, he always stayed up til 1 am and woke at 6 am to potty. I swear the Valium he took, pre-surgery, must have a long half-life or it just reset his internal clock so he sleeps in til 9 or 10 am, and is to bed by midnite. Go figure??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> I don't know what happened with Boo. Prior to the surgery, he always stayed up til 1 am and woke at 6 am to potty. I swear the Valium he took, pre-surgery, must have a long half-life or it just reset his internal clock so he sleeps in til 9 or 10 am, and is to bed by midnite. Go figure??


Go with it!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Could you have him have a talk with Kodi?!?! Kodi ALWAYS is our "6AM alarm clock" He'll go back to sleep after, but he HAS to pee at 6. I make all the others get up and pee then too. There is NO WAY I'm getting up again for any of the others! Ducky, who would LIKE to be a late riser, thinks I'm out of my MIND!!!


This is one area where I am extremely thankful - Perry is pretty laid back regarding time - I don't know if it's a result of the many different time zones or traveling so much so he's used to holding it til he gets an opportunity to go out, but we go out some time between 9-11 at night and then in the morning he'll chill out even if I am lazy and sleep in til 9 (once last week it was closer to 10!) 

When I'm working we're on much more of a schedule - in Kampala it was up at 7, outside, snuggle for a little bit then ready and off to work, but things are a little more flexible since we've been back in the US.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> This is one area where I am extremely thankful - Perry is pretty laid back regarding time - I don't know if it's a result of the many different time zones or traveling so much so he's used to holding it til he gets an opportunity to go out, but we go out some time between 9-11 at night and then in the morning he'll chill out even if I am lazy and sleep in til 9 (once last week it was closer to 10!)
> 
> When I'm working we're on much more of a schedule - in Kampala it was up at 7, outside, snuggle for a little bit then ready and off to work, but things are a little more flexible since we've been back in the US.


Sounds lovely! Mine will all snuggle for as long as we want after Kodi’s pee break, but his old bladder really needs to go! LOL!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Stitches came out this morning and Boo was cleared for a Saturday groom. Boo is home now and eating. Happy to leave the “dreadful” vet office lol.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww...Looks like Boo is making a quick escape from the vet! 😀 He looks like a very happy boy! 🥰


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Boo! Birthday party is on!!! 💕


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Heather's said:


> Awww...Looks like Boo is making a quick escape from the vet! 😀 He looks like a very happy boy! 🥰


Perry felt that way about his PT vet's office - two weeks ago at his appointment, the minute I took his leash off he made a beeline for the front door and stood there looking out. He seems to have a (slight) change of heart though because this week he decided it wasn't such a bad place (though he still thinks the vet is very scary) and had a great time running around sniffing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

At our vet's office, there are two sides... "rehab" and the "veterinary" side, where you go if you are sick. My dogs walk in the door and HOPEFULLY veer toward the rehab wing. LOL! They PREFER to be there for a back rub, even though they see the same vet in both places!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry felt that way about his PT vet's office - two weeks ago at his appointment, the minute I took his leash off he made a beeline for the front door and stood there looking out. He seems to have a (slight) change of heart though because this week he decided it wasn't such a bad place (though he still thinks the vet is very scary) and had a great time running around sniffing.


Scout was always good about going to vet appointments. That all changed after having his ACL surgeries. Every time he returned for a check-up he would put the brakes on at the door. Then once inside he would poop on the floor. 😲 So embarrassing!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Heather's said:


> Scout was always good about going to vet appointments. That all changed after having his ACL surgeries. Every time he returned for a check-up he would put the brakes on at the door. Then once inside he would poop on the floor. 😲 So embarrassing!


Boo tends to poop at the vet too, even if he goes out right before his appointment. I just take it in stride. At least, he seems to calm down after he poops lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor boys!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Heather's said:


> Scout was always good about going to vet appointments. That all changed after having his ACL surgeries. Every time he returned for a check-up he would put the brakes on at the door. Then once inside he would poop on the floor. 😲 So embarrassing!


Perry actually doesn't seem to mind his ortho vet though he's usually being carried in, in part because he doesn't want to walk in - but once he's inside he has a few "favorite" techs and really likes his vet so I think it's more the 'being taken from Mom' part that he's objecting to


----------

